# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Cá Thu 1 nắng đông lạnh-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh Thoan chả mực...

## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội**Thoan chả mực Hạ Long* *Chuyên sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:**Chả mực** Hạ Long,**cá thu 1 nắng** Vân Đồn,**hải sản** Cô Tô,....**chi nhánh** Hà Nội*

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

Sản phẩm nhà mình cung cấp đều gia công làm tay thủ công hết nhé, mình lấy xưởng nhà và xưởng họ hàng quanh nhà, và từ những thuyền đánh cá mới cập cảng nên đảm bảo độ tươi ngon nhất để chuyển lên Hà Nội cho các anh chị cô bác ạ, nhà em cam kết không chất bảo quản nhé! Xe chuyển cũng là xe nhà nên em đảm bảo giá luôn rẻ nhất nhé (tất nhiên so với sản phẩm tốt chất lượng cao chứ không so với hàng kém chất lượng).

Tiêu chí bán hàng nhà em là: “Khách chọn sử dụng nhà em hay nhà ai không quan trọng, quan trọng khách dùng sản phẩm nhà em 1 lần muốn dùng mãi “ 

Nay giới thiệu anh chị cô bác món mà mọi người ăn rồi chắc nhớ mãi ạ, Cá Thu một nắng được chế biến tại xưởng Thoan Chả Mực Hạ Long:

*Cá thu 1 nắng loại I : 320k/kg*
*Cá thu 1 nắng loại II : 300k/kg*
*Cá thu 1 nắng loại III : 250k/kg*
*Cá thu 1 nắng loại IV: 220k/kg*

$Link$

----------


## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------


## hovan1986

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------


## hovan1986

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------


## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------


## ninhhanoi

SINGAPORE ĐƠN HÀNG PHỤ BẾP


*Vị Trí: 2 PHỤ BẾP KIÊM CÔNG NHÂN CHUNG* 

 Giới Tính: NỮ-NAM

 Ngoại ngữ: TIẾNG TRUNG 

 Lương cơ bản: SGD$1200 

 Nhà ở: SGD$200 

Ăn: CUNG CẤP 

Thời gian làm việc/ ngày: 12 tiếng/ Ngày 

 Ngày Nghỉ/ tháng: 2 ngày 

 Tăng ca: CHƯA XÁC ĐỊNH 

 Yêu cầu: + Dưới 35 tuổi + Chăm chỉ, chịu khó, nhanh nhẹn, nghiêm túc, không tính toán & thái độ làm việc tốt + Sẵn sàng làm việc theo giao phó của quản lý + Làm được các việc như: Rửa bát, lau dọn & tạp vụ khác

*PHÍ 5.200 USD*


*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

$Link$

----------


## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------


## mrhieuson

Sản phẩm nhà mình cung cấp đều gia công làm tay thủ công hết nhé, mình lấy xưởng nhà và xưởng họ hàng quanh nhà, và từ những thuyền đánh cá mới cập cảng nên đảm bảo độ tươi ngon nhất để chuyển lên Hà Nội cho các anh chị cô bác ạ, nhà em cam kết không chất bảo quản nhé! Xe chuyển cũng là xe nhà nên em đảm bảo giá luôn rẻ nhất nhé (tất nhiên so với sản phẩm tốt chất lượng cao chứ không so với hàng kém chất lượng).

----------

